# Looking to maybe get a MH 44 HAVE QUESTIONS about it!



## countrygent67 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello all haven't been on for a while but I'm looking at trading a 1957 International A160 grain truck for a 1953 MH 44. The tractor has no 3pt or loader but does have front and rear hydro and a 540 PTO. So I've never dealt with this old of a tractor before and have a couple of questions. What loader brands and models would fit this tractor? Can you get a 3pt from a different donor 44 and put it on this tractor? If not was there a aftermarket kit for them? Would this tractor take a belly mower? I want to use it to mow my pasture but do they make a pull behind mower that uses a PTO? I'm sorry if I sound stupid but the oldest tractor I deal with is my 2007 JD 3320 So I don't know much about old tractors. Thanks for your help y'all

-Danny N (Grand Forks, ND)


----------

